# x11-libs/-MERGING-qt-assistant

## Junyx

Hi!

ich habe heute mal 'eix-test-obsolete' laufen lassen, hier der output:

```
# eix-test-obsolete                                                                                                      

[...]

Folgende installierte Pakete sind nicht in der Datenbank:          

x11-libs/-MERGING-qt-assistant

[...]
```

habe danach noch das script 'world' von Martin Väth laufen lassen, das mir dies anzeigte:

```
# world -2 test

x11-libs/-MERGING-qt-assistant-4.4.1
```

 *Quote:*   

> usage: -2: for diff/test: Print only what is on system but not saved/in world

 

real installiert ist auf meinem rechner x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1!

kann mir jemand hier im forum sagen, wie ich diese fehlermeldung beseitigen kann und wie es zu diesen inkonsistenzen zwischen dem world-file und der real installierten anwendung kommen kann?!

und was genau hat es mit dem '-MERGING-' in der ausgabe auf sich?

danke schonmal!

Junyx

----------

## Max Steel

Schau am besten einfach mal die world-file an.

vim /var/lib/portage/world

----------

## Junyx

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Schau am besten einfach mal die world-file an.
> 
> vim /var/lib/portage/world

 

im world file steht nix von 'qt-assistant'.

ich nutze aber auch portage-2.2_rc33 und ein world_set file (weil ich auch kde4 installieren wollte als set).

in diesem ist ein set verzeichnet namens '@qt-split'. darin wird 'x11-libs/qt-assistant' aufgeführt.

mich verwundert an der ganzen sache halt nur, dass nirgends die version qt-assistant-4.4.1 in irgendeiner datei gelistet wird, aber 'eix-test-obsolete' halt den fehler mit dem installierten 'x11-libs/-MERGING-qt-assistant-4.4.1' wirft.

real installiert und nutzen kann ich 'qt-assistant-4.5.1'.

gibt es da irgendeinen trick, portage mitzuteilen, alle seine datenbanken erneut "from scratch" zu erstellen mit den softwareversionsständen, die aktuell installiert sind?

Junyx

----------

## franzf

Ich hatte sowas auch öfters mal.

Da liegt dann ein Verzeichnis noch in /var/db/pkg/x11-libs.

K.A. wie das kommt, aber vllt. hast du beim mergen abgebrochen o.Ä.

----------

## Junyx

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich hatte sowas auch öfters mal.
> 
> Da liegt dann ein Verzeichnis noch in /var/db/pkg/x11-libs.
> 
> K.A. wie das kommt, aber vllt. hast du beim mergen abgebrochen o.Ä.

 

besten dank für die info!

es war genau so, dass unterhalb '/var/db/pkg/x11-libs' noch ein verzeichnis namens 'x11-libs/-MERGING-qt-assistant-4.4.1' lag.

hätte ich auch selber mal drauf kommen können  :Embarassed: 

ein suchlauf mit 'find' hätte ja gereicht, das verzeichnis zu finden. ich bin aber immer davon ausgegangen, dass es irgendwo IN einer datei stehen müsste...man lernt halt nie aus, auch wenn man gentoo schon ewig nutzt.

Junyx

----------

## franzf

Naja, muss ja nicht gleich find sein, es hätte gereicht paludis zu verwenden  :Razz: 

Der hat mir nämlich da immer genau gesagt, was da los ist, und vor allem WO  :Wink: 

----------

## Junyx

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Naja, muss ja nicht gleich find sein, es hätte gereicht paludis zu verwenden 
> 
> Der hat mir nämlich da immer genau gesagt, was da los ist, und vor allem WO 

 

kann man paludis ohne grössere probleme parallel zu portage nutzen?

ist paludis denn auch schon fit für die ganzen spielereien, die in portage-2.2?

grundsätzlich bin ich mit portage + eix recht zufrieden, würde aber auch gern mal was /integriertes/ ausprobieren. paludis scheint mir ein package-manager zu sein, der die stärken von portage und eix vereint. nur - wo hat er seine schwächen (overlay-verwaltung, ...)?

Junyx

----------

## franzf

Naja, eigentlich sollte das eine doofe Bemerkung werden, denn einen ganzen Package-Manager zu wechseln, nur um solche Sachen automatisch zu bekommen, oder als Ersatz für ein find ist schon arg übertrieben ^^

Aber, gut!

Ich hab 3 Anläufe gebraucht, bis mit Paludis alles glatt lief.

Parallel zu Emerge - k.A. ob das auf Dauer gut geht. Installier es doch mal, versuch deine Configs (make.conf, package.keywords, usw) nach Paludis zu übertragen. Gibt zwar ein Script, aber eben dieses Script war damals zu verbuggt, so dass der dritte Erfolgreiche Versuch erst nach eigenem Patchen glatt ging... portage erlaubte z.B. in der package.keywords Einträge ohne Angabe der erlaubten Keywords (hier: amd64 ~amd64). Dazu musste ich das Script anpassen - denn paludis nimmt das arg genau! An die anderen Probleme erinner ich mich jetzt nimmer...

Danach würde ich mal ein paar kleinere Sachen Testweise installieren. Nicht gleich große Sachen. paludis verwendet ein anderes Logfile, wo die Pakete eingetragen werden, sollte sich aber einrichten lassen.

Als gleichwertigen Ersatz zu eix weiß ich nicht - Durch den Datenbankzugriff ist eix schon verdammt schnell! Bei inquisitio dauert das schon mal recht lange...

Aber wenn eix mit dem Format zurecht kommt (sprich: "*.ebuild"), und eix Zugriff auf die repos hat, kannst du das ja auch mit paludis verwenden.

Aber wenn du mit emerge + eix zufrieden bist, seh ich nicht wirklich nen Grund zu wechseln, außer du hast einen ebenso ausgeprägten Spieltrieb wie ich  :Razz:  Das kde-experimental-Overlay für die ersten kde-live-ebuilds war damals nur über paludis verwendbar  :Wink: 

Und da sind wir schon bei einer richtigen Stärke von paludis - reposirories aka overlays  :Smile: 

Gesynct wird alles, was an configs in /var/paludis/repositories liegt, das ging früher erst nach zusätzlicher Konfiguration von eix-sync.

Man kann ein master-repository angeben, dann eclassdirs, damit man z.B. für experimentelle Sachen, die die eclasses in einem anderen Repo liegen haben als im main-Portage-tree und nicht immer kopieren muss  :Razz:  USWUSF

Aber es gibt eigentlich sooo viele Posts/Doku zu paludis, dass das eigentlich kein Thema sein sollte.

(http://paludis.pioto.org ist ja die Projekt-Seite)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Junyx

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich hab 3 Anläufe gebraucht, bis mit Paludis alles glatt lief.

 

danke für deine ausführliche info.

ich werde wohl auf meinem haupt-system bei portage+eix bleiben. hab dafür auch schon viele eigene skripte usw.

aber mein netbook wartet immer noch auf ne linux-erfahrung  :Razz: 

da werd ich unter gentoo dann auch mal paludis ausprobieren. dort tut's dann nicht ganz so weh, wenn es mal crasht!

Junyx

----------

